# Refreezing thawed meat?



## QueBeard (Jun 23, 2020)

I found butts on sale at bilo the other day for .99 a pound! I grabbed the last 2 pack they had. The label says previously frozen but they are thawed. Can I open it up and freeze them separately since any cooking will kill bacteria?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 23, 2020)

I'll let one of the true food safety guys answer your question specifically.

I understand that just about all meat at the grocery store has been previously frozen. I often find partially frozen (or partially thawed) meat in the cooler at my grocer.  I have no qualms about buying it and throwing it in my freezer.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 23, 2020)

I refreeze meat all the time.
I leave them in vac pack if possible.
If I need to break apart a multi pack, I try to vac pack each piece and toss in the freezer.

Depending on your local source, most "fresh"has already been frozen and thawed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2020)

It's fine to freeze store bought previously frozen meat. You can thaw to make sausage then freeze that.
Thawing and refreezing is about doing it safely. This means under refrigeration or in a container with the meat covered in cold water and the water running to add some convection. Eventually multiple thaw an referee will cause the meat to get mushy and dry, as internal moisture freezes an leaks out when defrosted...JJ


----------



## sandyut (Jun 24, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I understand that just about all meat at the grocery store has been previously frozen. I often find partially frozen (or partially thawed) meat in the cooler at my grocer. I have no qualms about buying it and throwing it in my freezer.


same here.

I also believe one thaw and refreeze is generally acceptable.


----------

